# June Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Scully91 has chosen *'Goldens on Hikes' * as the theme for this month! 

This theme offers lots of photo opportunities...let's have fun sharing our pics! :smile2:

Entries will be accepted until Friday, June 21st.
Please, one entry per membership and remember the first photo you share will be the one entered in the contest.
 As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win.
We love to see everyone's pics including ones from previous 2019 winners.
 


Here's an example of Scully in Manistee National Forest!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The new contest is open!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great theme choice scully91, again Congratulations!

Looking forward to seeing lots of entries.


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

*Leo's First Summer Hike!*

Here is Leo's first summer hike/swim. I am so happy he finally got in the water for his first swim :--heart:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Leo sure had fun on his hike and swim, what a happy boy!

Hope to see more entries soon.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Great theme.... congratulations!!


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

Walking in the woods and oh so many smells.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

One of my favourite days with Shala - it was spectacularly muddy, but there was lots of time for a bath afterwards, so I just let her enjoy the hike.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Dukers likes to walk himself 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Here is my entry. This was a while ago, but I love this picture so much that it is my wallpaper on my phone <3


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ellejee said:


> Here is my entry. This was a while ago, but I love this picture so much that it is my wallpaper on my phone <3


This cute pic made me smile and immediately start singing 'these boots are made for walking...':grin2:


----------



## scully91 (Sep 4, 2018)

I could look at these all day!!!! The little booties :--heart:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx and Ledger hiking Devon Falls in Abbotsford.


----------



## finnbydoosmom (Mar 1, 2019)

My boys on a hike around Prawle Point Devon.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Luna with my son's dog Rex this past weekend!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

This is one of the last hikes Amber went on last summer. She was almost 15 yrs old and still hiking and swimming! Jonah sure misses her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying all the great entries of everyone's pups out taking a hike. 

Hope to see more entries soon!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

JDandBigAm said:


> This is one of the last hikes Amber went on last summer. She was almost 15 yrs old and still hiking and swimming! Jonah sure misses her!


That's so pretty it looks like a painting.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sophie enjoying a hike along the beach. She was 11 1/2 and had bad arthritis in hips and knees, but loved being at the water and we would walk her as long and as far as we felt was okay for her.


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Ellejee A little jealous about the shoes. Jarvis would never walk in them. Even when I tried in just the house and yard. Here is Jarvis entry around 6 months old Bear Mountain in CT.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey's favorite hikes have to include her best buddy Myloschz (my son's dog) and a swim in the lake!
 Btw, his ears are fine just 'turned inside out', which he does sometimes when he shakes his head.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Scully91 has chosen *'Goldens on Hikes' * as the theme for this month! 

This theme offers lots of photo opportunities...let's have fun sharing our pics! :smile2:

Entries will be accepted until Friday, June 21st.


----------



## robertsonse11 (Sep 6, 2018)

When you find a stick this good, it would be shame not to carry it home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

robertsonse11 said:


> When you find a stick this good, it would be shame not to carry it home.


What a great picture!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's hoping we get more awesome pics of goldens hiking.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's Monday, time to share those weekend hiking pics!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ten days left to enter a photo into the contest.




Ivyacres said:


> Scully91 has chosen *'Goldens on Hikes' * as the theme for this month!
> 
> This theme offers lots of photo opportunities...let's have fun sharing our pics! :smile2:
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Friday, June 21st.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's Duster, enjoying a hike on the trails!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

ceegee said:


> Here's Duster, enjoying a hike on the trails!


I think Duster agrees that no hike is complete unless a valuable stick is found! 
Just sharing this pic for fun, it's not an entry. Enter your pic before the contest closes on the 21st.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a reminder, Scully91 has chosen *'Goldens on Hikes' * as the theme for this month! 

This theme offers lots of photo opportunities...let's have fun sharing our pics! :smile2:

Entries will be accepted until Friday, June 21st.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up!


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hiking last fall..


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Mde13004 said:


> Here is Leo's first summer hike/swim. I am so happy he finally got in the water for his first swim :--heart:


What a happy boy! I love this picture, he had such a good time. 

I couldn't help but notice the way the chest strap is down so low across his front legs is probably going to interfere with his front leg movement. There are a lot of good harnesses that would fit him better. I hope you'll consider looking for one that fits better.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, look at all the awesome hiking photos!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The weekend is over, here's hoping we get more hiking pics! The contest closes on Friday, June 21st.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest for pics of Goldens on Hikes closes on Friday!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lilly on her hike at 1000 acres dog park near Portland last week.


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

turtle66 said:


> Lilly on her hike at 1000 acres dog park near Portland last week.


 omg how precious I love it


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries so far..........

The last day to submit a picture of your Golden(s) hiking is Friday, June 21st, don't miss out.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Time's running out to enter the June Photo Contest, Goldens on Hikes.
The last day to submit a picture of your Golden(s) hiking is Friday, June 21st.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Friday-June 21st is the LAST DAY* to submit a picture in the June Photo Contest




> Scully91 has chosen 'Goldens on Hikes' as the theme for this month!
> 
> This theme offers lots of photo opportunities...let's have fun sharing our pics!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *Friday-June 21st is the LAST DAY* to submit a picture in the June Photo Contest



Only one day left to enter your photo.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tomorrow-Friday June 21st is the LAST DAY to submit a picture in the Photo Contest. 

This month's theme is Goldens Hiking......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is it, today's the last day to enter a photo into the 'Goldens on Hikes' photo contest. 

The contest will close later today!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The June Photo Contest entry submission closes today, if you'd like to submit a picture of your Golden(s) Hiking, you still have time.


----------

